# Noah's Pet Ark



## KrisK (Apr 21, 2010)

...in Park Royal. does anyone have info on this store. I always go in and look around while I'm at the mall, but I'm always hesitant to buy anything. I know I would never buy one of their dogs, since it's probably puppy mill, but what about the fish? I've always equated it to the likes of walmart and petsmart, but am I wrong?

I was there today, and was impressed with the quality of their stock, great looking fish, no tanks were overstocked, and although one tank had ich, it had a no sale sign on it.

What do you guys think?


----------



## kelly528 (Apr 21, 2010)

Hmmm.... puppy mill? Strange! I havebeen to the one on broadway and I can tell you that I really like the way it's run. Understocked tanks, cool killies, nice manager and they keep all their small pets (no puppies or kittens) in a seperate room where they are not subjected to the constant stress of customers viewing them. Very ethically run, which is something I search long and hard for in all the pet stores I go to.

No harm in asking them where they source their puppies from... I would definitely check into it before buying there.


----------



## crazy72 (Apr 22, 2010)

kelly528 said:


> I havebeen to the one on broadway and I can tell you that I really like the way it's run. Understocked tanks, cool killies, nice manager and they keep all their small pets (no puppies or kittens) in a seperate room where they are not subjected to the constant stress of customers viewing them. Very ethically run, which is something I search long and hard for in all the pet stores I go to.


Interesting. I was there only once about 3 months ago, and there were dead fish in many of their tanks. Some looked like they had been dead for a while (I'll spare you the details). The staff did look friendly, but the tanks were in such a bad shape that it turned me away. Maybe I should give them another try.


----------



## Scholz (Apr 21, 2010)

don't mistake some algae in a tank as the tanks being in bad shape... algae is just unsightly not BAD it keeps the water in the tanks clean. In marine aquariums some algae is grown on purpose in sumps to keep the water clean. All the fish and plants I've gotten from Noah's have been fantastic! I love my celestrial pearl danios and can feel good about buying them from that store as I know that they weren't wild caught. Yes in fish shops fish die.... It happens to them all! Why? Mostly due to stress from being shipped! 

I can't think of a single fish store i've been to where there weren't some dead fish in the tanks. 

BTW fish die in nature too.... 

such is life.... 

I like Noah's but that's just me.....

Broadway Store Location...


----------



## kelly528 (Apr 21, 2010)

Maybe the manager went on holidays or something? Or they had an emergency? I have only heard good things about them... their online reviews are really good. The guy who runs the place has a degree in biology I believe... could be wrong.


----------



## crazy72 (Apr 22, 2010)

Scholz said:


> BTW fish die in nature too....
> 
> such is life....


No need for this, man. I was just expressing my opinion. I saw more dead fish that day in that store than I had ever seen in any store. Like it or not.


----------



## crazy72 (Apr 22, 2010)

kelly528 said:


> Maybe the manager went on holidays or something? Or they had an emergency? I have only heard good things about them... their online reviews are really good. The guy who runs the place has a degree in biology I believe... could be wrong.


The manager was there. But you're right. Things happen. I'll give them another try. Thanks.


----------



## CloudySky (Apr 22, 2010)

I'm pretty sure the Park Royal location is actually a chain store of the Pet Habitat label, and has no affiliation to the Broadway store. I go to school at Kitsilano Secondary, right next to the store there, and visit often. That store is great; very friendly staff, and generally healthy fish. The only criticism I can make is there plants are often overrun with pond/other snail eggs. Other than that, a good store with a great, friendly manager.


----------



## Victor (Apr 21, 2010)

^ Yeah, wasn't it called Pet Habitat a few years ago?


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

I got some killifish from Noah's Pet Ark on Broadway and the manager was very helpful, even gave me info by phone later as these were my first killies. That store really has the feel of a place run by a hobbyist.

I don't think that the Broadway store is affiliated with the pet store in Park Royal. I think the Pet Store in Park Royal (Pet Habitat?) might be associated with the one in Metropolis/Metrotown, but I'm not sure. The Metrotown location has kittens and puppies as well as fish.


----------



## kelly528 (Apr 21, 2010)

Victor said:


> ^ Yeah, wasn't it called Pet Habitat a few years ago?


Thats what I was confused about.

In any case, when you see dead fish I find that a good indicator of what the situation is is how old the bodies are... I have been in one store where at least 50% of the fich in each tank were carcasses on the bottom covered in so much white fuzz that they were just featureless little fuzz balls. It became clear that none of the kids by whom the shop was pretty much run wanted the task fo removing them, so in the tanks they stayed, making the surviving fish sick.


----------



## KrisK (Apr 21, 2010)

I think you guys are right..Pet Habitat. I don't know where I got Noah's Pet Ark from.
It must have gotten new owners in the last couple of years, since I remember going in there and seeing dead things everywhere, fish crammed into tanks, and now it looks well taken care of.


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

At one time Joseph and his wife owned both the Park Royal and Metrotown locations and they were both very well run. Joseph then let his brother manage the Metrotown location and strictly oversaw the Park Royal store with his wife. The metrotown location was sold to Pet Habitat and the manager brother moved to the Park Royal store and Joseph became a Hagen sales rep and his wife got involved with a landscaping/decorating business. Last thing I heard, the brother owns and manages the Park Royal store. 

I know when Joseph managed both stores, he ran a tight ship and had a very keen eye for detail. I believe the dogs are still being ordered through reputable breeders and are NOT puppy mill offerings.

Just my 2 cents 

Stuart


----------



## 182 (Apr 21, 2010)

I first got into fish because of Randy (I think that's this name?) at Noah's Pet Ark on Broadway. He's super knowledgeable, and although the tanks in the store aren't as well maintained (read: pretty) as a place like Aquariums West, the fish are usually very healthy and happy. I doubt I'd buy plants there, however, because the algae and snails seem to run rampant.

But this seems useless info to you, because they're apparently entirely different ownership! I've been to the Park Royal store a few times and found the staff to be helpful (if a little less than knowledgeable) and the tanks immaculate. As for the puppies - a breeder was actually in the store last time I went, and she told us that all the dogs breeders are easily sourced. For what it's worth.


----------



## josephl (Apr 21, 2010)

I have gotten fish from the Park Royal location before and they are just fine. Staff is somewhat hit and miss depending on whether their specialty is furry creatures or fish but they always seem to be friendly.

The Park Royal location also seems to like to order "new fish". Over the years, they were the first place in town that I saw Denasoni Barbs, red line pencil fish, really blue wild discus and every once in a way, they get a really good selection of red swords and crypts that no one else carries


----------



## CloudySky (Apr 22, 2010)

Yeah, Noah's Pet Ark is pretty well run. It's a great place if you want to start into killifish - that's the owner's main interest, and he has at least a couple varieties around at all times. Though they do carry a large variety of plants, don't buy plants from them unless you REALLY like snails


----------



## O.C.D Fishies (Apr 21, 2010)

I also heard that the one in metrotown was charged but can not find any info on it online. 

Pet Habitat in Burnaby Charged with Animal Cruelty 
BCSPCA Press Release
May 4, 2005. For immediate release. Crown Counsel has approved charges of animal cruelty against Thomas Peters, owner of the Pet Habitat store in Brentwood Mall in Burnaby. BC SPCA animal protection officers have responded to nearly 80 complaints from the public about the Burnaby pet store during the past five years.
"The primary concerns have been lack of proper veterinary care for sick or injured animals and filthy or substandard housing conditions," says BC SPCA Senior Animal Protection Officer Eileen Drever. "We have responded to frequent complaints at the store and after each visit the situation improves for a brief time but the animals are soon subjected again to the same conditions."
Recently, SPCA animal cruelty officers discovered a Fox Terrier puppy at the store in thin body condition with its ribs visible, lethargic and depressed, with laboured breathing. An order was issued to seek immediate veterinary care. At that time birds were also observed with overgrown twisted nails, and cages were dirty and overcrowded. Smaller animals in the store were also inadequately housed. "During another recent inspection of the store SPCA officers found a bird with a broken leg," says Drever. "Unfortunately, the Fox Terrier puppy and the injured bird were subsequently euthanized." The SPCA forwarded a recommendation to Crown Counsel that Mr. Peters be charged with animal cruelty with regard to these recent incidents.
This latest criminal charge is part of an on-going campaign by the BC SPCA to ensure that BC pet store owners treat animals humanely. "Unfortunately there are some pet store owners who view animals solely as commodities for profit and the animals are subjected to severe neglect and housing conditions that do not meet either their physical or emotional needs," says Drever. Under the BC Prevention of Cruelty to Animals Act, SPCA officers have the right to inspect facilities where animals are exhibited or sold. "We urge people to call their local SPCA immediately if they have any concerns about the conditions in a pet store."
Drever says people should also be vigilant in ensuring that dogs they are purchasing from a pet store do not originate from a puppy mill and that other animals in the store have not come from unscrupulous breeders. "Legitimate pet stores will be able to provide full details about where their animals come from," says Drever. In the case of dogs, buyers should insist on details about the animal's bloodlines, their full veterinarian records and litter registration numbers. "Unfortunately, it really is a matter of 'buyer beware'," says Drever. "If people feel uncomfortable about what they see or experience in a pet store, they should contact us immediately so that we can investigate the situation."
If convicted of animal cruelty, Pet Habitat owner Thomas Peters faces up to six months in jail, a maximum $2,000 fine and a prohibition on owning or keeping animals.


----------



## fraggalrock (Apr 21, 2010)

I never buy anything from a store that sells puppymill dogs,I dont like supporting that type of business.Reputable breeders would never sell
a puppy to a pet store.


----------



## kelly528 (Apr 21, 2010)

fraggalrock said:


> I never buy anything from a store that sells puppymill dogs,I dont like supporting that type of business.Reputable breeders would never sell
> a puppy to a pet store.


Yeah never been one for buying from a store where they keep their dogs like they do their fish


----------

